# Sheffield's abandoned pubs: installment 1



## HughieD

OK, this is a bit of a different one and an on-going project of mine. Over the last year or so I’ve tried to document all the pubs in Sheffield that have closed. And there have been a lot of them. Very rarely can you have a look round them as most are boarded shut. Hence look away internal picture fans as these are all externals. This is the first instalment. 

One thing that becomes apparent is how hard the recession has hit pubs. With peoples' disposable income going down the alternative of cheap off-licence booze meant many pubs found their clientelle declining and many closed as a consequence. 

People don’t just go to pubs to booze though. There is a sense of community in a lot of the local pubs. As a result these places of social interaction have been lost. Some have found alternative uses, few have been sold and re-opened. The majority stand empty and are slowly deteriorating.


1. The Red Lion, Park Hill. Current Status: empty/for sale


Pub01c by HughieDW, on Flickr

2. The Parkway Tavern, Park Hill. Current Status: boarded up


Pub02a by HughieDW, on Flickr

3. The Link, Park Hill. Current Status: boarded up


Pub03a by HughieDW, on Flickr

4. The New Inn, Park Hill. Current Status: empty/for sale


Pub04c by HughieDW, on Flickr

5. The Durham Ox, Park Hill. Current Status: boarded up


Pub05a by HughieDW, on Flickr

6. Ye Old Harrow, Park Hill. Current Status: boarded up


Pub06d by HughieDW, on Flickr

7. The Matilda Tavern, City Centre. Current Status: boarded up


Pub07b by HughieDW, on Flickr

8. The New Inn, Carbrook. Current Status: refurbished as office accommodation


Pub08a by HughieDW, on Flickr

9. The Earl of Arundel, City Centre. Current Status: re-fitted and opened as a bike shop. Note: scene of a very early Arctic Monkey’s gig


Pub09a by HughieDW, on Flickr

10. The Tramway, London Road. Current Status: boarded up/derelict


Pub10a by HughieDW, on Flickr

11. The Farefield Inn (a.k.a. The Owl), Neepsend. Current Status: boarded up


Pub11a by HughieDW, on Flickr

12. The Bell Hagg Inn, Crosspool. Current Status: being converted into accommodation.


Pub12a by HughieDW, on Flickr

13. The Cannon, Castle Market. Current Status: boarded up/To Let


Pub13a by HughieDW, on Flickr

14. The Wentworth, Carbrook. Current Status: re-opened


Pub14a by HughieDW, on Flickr

15. The Norfolk Arms, Brightside. Current Status: boarded up/To let


Pub15a by HughieDW, on Flickr

16. The Woodbourne Hotel, Neepsend. Current Status: empty


Pub16a by HughieDW, on Flickr

17. The Ball Inn, Darnall. Current Status: boarded up/For sale


Pub17a by HughieDW, on Flickr

Sadly plenty more where these came from. A second instalment coming some time in the future.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

That certainly is something different. Have you been inside any of them at all?


----------



## HughieD

Some of them when they were open! Now without exception they are all sealed shut.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

Thats fair enough. Thats quite alot of pubs to shut in one area!


----------



## HughieD

And there's the same number to come again. Real shame as once closed there's little chance they will reopen as a pub. Many aren't all that architecturally noteworthy but some like the last one (no.17) are.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

yeah, No. 17 is stunning, real shame about some of these great looking buildings


----------



## krela

I like projects like these, they're quite valuable as a record of social history.


----------



## flyboys90

Great view of past public houses a collection like this is priceless,its sad but the West Midlands is very much the same and so many of these watering holes have just disappeared.


----------



## Alansworld

A great project, and some great pics there. It's a sad reflection of modern economics that so many pubs are closing these days. It's a long time since pubs were purpose-built; the likes of numbers 8 and 17 won't ever be seen again.


----------



## HughieD

Alansworld said:


> A great project, and some great pics there. It's a sad reflection of modern economics that so many pubs are closing these days. It's a long time since pubs were purpose-built; the likes of numbers 8 and 17 won't ever be seen again.



Agreed Alan. At least 8. has found an alternative use allbeit not as the purpose it was originally built for. No.17 is particularly stunning building but very unlikely to return as a pub given where it is in Sheffield.


----------



## HughieD

The Ball is still on the market....a snip at £160,000:

http://www.markjenkinson.co.uk/assets/CommercialProperty/128/TheBallInnbrochure.pdf


----------



## TK421

Thanks very much for that mate, a really interesting set of photos, and as Krela says, an important documentation of the buildings. Looking forward to the next set.


----------



## HughieD

TK421 said:


> Thanks very much for that mate, a really interesting set of photos, and as Krela says, an important documentation of the buildings. Looking forward to the next set.



No worries mate. Instalment 2 is shaping up!


----------



## prettyvacant71

Thanx for such an interesting report I really enjoyed looking at ur pics! Its funny as I have been trying to do the same thing whenever I see a closed down pub Sheffield certainly has a few too, and what lovely styles and different materials they are made of, some of the tiled ones look great. Such a shame as I guess a lot of them will end up being demoed for soulless housing Keep on documenting u are getting a lovely collection of how things once were


----------



## HughieD

My pleasure and will do Mr Vacant!


----------



## ironsky

Brings back some memories this thread. The Cannon a pub of ill repute closed by the Police in 2007. The Link always at bit rough closed 2003, Tramway basic two room pub closed 2005, Parkway Tavern a underworld haunt closed 2006, Matilda Tavern closed 2005, club Xcess a gay bar closed 2012, New Inn closed 2012, Durham Ox closed 1990s, Woodbough Hotel belive it or not despite its derelict appearance is in fact open a small two room pub, Ball Inn grade two listed closed c2000, Earl of Arundel and Surrey did well to last as long as it did closed 2011.Red Lion closed c2000. The other pubs in your collection don't know when they closed please keep posting I really enjoy this type of thread.


----------



## HughieD

ironsky said:


> Brings back some memories this thread. The Cannon a pub of ill repute closed by the Police in 2007. The Link always at bit rough closed 2003, Tramway basic two room pub closed 2005, Parkway Tavern a underworld haunt closed 2006, Matilda Tavern closed 2005, club Xcess a gay bar closed 2012, New Inn closed 2012, Durham Ox closed 1990s, Woodbough Hotel belive it or not despite its derelict appearance is in fact open a small two room pub, Ball Inn grade two listed closed c2000, Earl of Arundel and Surrey did well to last as long as it did closed 2011.Red Lion closed c2000. The other pubs in your collection don't know when they closed please keep posting I really enjoy this type of thread.



Cheers for all the info ironsky. Installment 2 is coming soon..


----------



## LittleOz

Great project. It's a great shame that we're losing so many pubs throughout the country as they were such a big part of local history. You've inspired me to get out and start snapping the ones around my way.


----------



## wagg20

Like that report very much.


----------



## ironsky

Farfield Inn closed after flood damage in 2007 was once called the 'Owl' a John Smiths pub, Bell Hagg closed c2000 was once a vicars home and had a delightful views over Sheffield, New Inn a beautiful example of a pub building was a Stones house close date unknown, The Old Harrow pub dates from the 1820s closed possibly in 2008 was a Wards house. Hope you included the Queens Hotel on Scotland Street its a very nice building closed in 1997 a Wards pub the inside is a classic 1920s pub.


----------



## HughieD

ironsky said:


> Farfield Inn closed after flood damage in 2007 was once called the 'Owl' a John Smiths pub, Bell Hagg closed c2000 was once a vicars home and had a delightful views over Sheffield, New Inn a beautiful example of a pub building was a Stones house close date unknown, The Old Harrow pub dates from the 1820s closed possibly in 2008 was a Wards house. Hope you included the Queens Hotel on Scotland Street its a very nice building closed in 1997 a Wards pub the inside is a classic 1920s pub.



Queens Hotel in the next batch!


----------



## ginger5092

Unfortunately, its the same story all over the country


----------

